
Tech Billionaires Want to Destroy the Universe - zwieback
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/10/silicon-valley-is-obsessed-with-a-false-notion-of-reality/503963/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheAtlantic+%28The+Atlantic+-+Master+Feed%29&amp;single_page=true
======
Sideloader
So SV tech billionaires are not just eccentric libertarian weirdos who believe
free wifi and internet connected toasters can save the world and cure
everything that needs curing (and a few things that don't). They are also,
apparently, batshit insane eschatologists.

A few months ago that might have surprised me, now it's just another tidbit to
add to the fast growing Truth Is Stranger Than Fiction file.

------
PaulHoule
Sounds like Scientology.

